

Slur: anonymous marketplace to trade secret information in exchange for Bitcoin - finid
http://slur.io/#what

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8794256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8794256)
(124 points, 13 days ago, 54 comments)

------
smt88
If this were to become as widely-used as the creators intend, it would mean
the end of making money from information.

For example, any drug, hardware, or software with any value would appear on
the site. Why spend millions/billions creating those things if they just get
leaked right away?

I think it would actually mean the end of most human progress, because the
ability to live off of your creativity would be destroyed. Maybe you'd pursue
creative things regardless, but you wouldn't be able to make a living off of
them, and it would drastically hamper your ability to create.

I'm not actually sure human society would survive a total elimination of
private information.

So, in short, this is one of the most evil things I've ever seen, even if
there's also potential for good.

